# Abstract Digital Art



## NateS (Oct 1, 2007)

I really enjoy making these, but would like an outside perspective/critique/comments.  All are appreciated.

1






2





3





4





5





6





7





8





9





10


----------



## abraxas (Oct 1, 2007)

I like them a lot.  They appear quite creative.  I bet they look nice framed and on a wall.


----------



## NateS (Oct 1, 2007)

Thank you.  I have number 2, 7, and 8 framed and in our hallway.  They do look much better in a matted frame.  

A few of these were actually created from pictures I took.  Number 8 was a picture of my car. 10 was a picture of our baby.  Number 1 was a picture of me w/ my saxophone.


----------



## abraxas (Oct 2, 2007)

3,7,8 & 9 seem to appeal to me more than the others.  I think I like 3 the most.  Would you give any clues as to how you are producing this effect?-  I think it'd be fun to try.


----------



## NateS (Oct 2, 2007)

Sure.  Basically what I do is open the photo, create a duplicate layer then apply some type of distortion to the layer (like twist).  Then I'll take that layer and duplicate it....then to a horizontal or vertical flip on that layer and change the blending mode to overlay, multiply....or whatever gives a nice uniform look.  I then might duplicate both of the layers that have the twist effect and move them to the top....and apply another type of distortion to both of those like maybe a radial blur>zoom or glass effect.  Then play with the layers until it gives me a look I like.  

At the end I'll colorize different layers which will give it the final look....then I might tweak the a few of the blending modes.


I usually have between 2-3 hours in the ones I keep and usually throw one or two out for every good image I get.  It's kind of a hit or miss, but they are really neat when it works out.


----------



## abraxas (Oct 2, 2007)

Looks and sounds like something to experiment with.  I've been reading little bits about the "Orton" effect.  

"Michael Orton who first used the technique is a sandwich of two images, one in focus the other out of focus. ..."

I wonder how/if these would mesh?


----------



## Patricia Kay (Oct 6, 2007)

These look great fun to do and i like the colors and great abstract effects you have created....Think pics always look really good in a mat....the finishing touch!!!

I am really into doing Fractals ...do you think i can post some here in the creative corner???

Patricia........


----------



## JCleveland (Nov 1, 2007)

I LOVE number 2 and 8! So neat!


----------



## NateS (Nov 1, 2007)

Thanks.  2 and 8 are probably my favorites as well.  I have a soft spot for 10 though since it started as a picture of our baby boy.


----------

